# Brahms, Variations on a theme by Haydn for two pianos



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johannes Brahms, Variationen über ein Thema von Jos. Haydn (Variations on a theme by J. Haydn) for two pianos op. 56b (1873)*

Anastasia Gromoglasova (left) and Lyubov Gromoglasova (right) performing at their duo recital at the Small hall of the Moscow Conservatoire.

Not very good sound, but the best I could find.


----------

